# South Anna River Hanover Co.



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

Does anyone know if there is anything worth fishing for in the South Anna river in Hanover?


----------



## Nick (Jul 21, 2001)

ive been fishing in there in a canoe a few times and caught bass and bream. im pretty sure there is catfish too. 

nick


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

Thanks Nick,
it does look like it would be awsome for canoeing.
I was wondering if there are any large mouth bass in there or are they all small.


----------



## Nick (Jul 21, 2001)

there are largemouth in there, thats majority of what i caught. i'm pretty sure there is smallmouth and crappie in there too. its been awhile since i've fished there.


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

Thanks again Nick,
It's only about 15 minutes from the house. I'd Imagine those large mouths are pretty strong swimmin' in that current....can't wait for spring


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

In the spring you will also find rockfish below Rt.1.


----------



## Blloyd (Oct 26, 2004)

*south anna*

Haven't fished there in a while, but I used to fish it in Rockville. Would catch anything from largemouth to pike (rarely) to bream and crappie. When I was a little younger I would catch these strange silver fish (up to about 3lbs) in the deeper slower moving currents - I think they were actually herring? I used to just wade up and down the river with a backpack.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

yeahp, all those are in there, those silvery fish arent herring, i forget what they were, but they just look like big shiners. i'll try and look it up


----------



## Nick (Jul 21, 2001)

i think those pike you were catching are actually chain pickeral. i used to have a creek behind my house when i lived in richmond that was full of them. i used the rapala weedless spoons and would catch them on about every cast fishing in lily pads. there really fun to catch on light tackle and put up a decent fight.


----------



## RogueRon (Nov 4, 2003)

*They are called suckers*

They will hit artificial stuff and actually fight hard.
I catch them frequently in the S. Anna, the James and upper chikahominy. I have heard that they are decent table fare as well. Try the float from rt. 33 to rt. 54. Awesome scenery, very peaceful and ultralight paradise. It is rare to catch anything huge, but the fish are always fighters and have awesome coloration, especially the sunfish. You can catch smallmouth and largemouth bass. Nice little floats so close to home.


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

Thanks guys,
I found a nice little spot that looks like it would be sweet in spring.
Nick, you're right they're chain pickerel. I used to catch them out of the Chickahominy on my lunch hour when I worked on that side of the county.
In the fall when the water gets cooler they go nuts for little minnows and black spinners, bring a pair of needle nose pliers or some hook extractors because they have a hell of a set of choppers!  

Oyster,
are the Rockfish are they decent size that far up river?


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

<10 lbs.


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

that's decent...what time they start showing up?


----------

